# heise-Security-Konferenz: Die sichere Unternehmenskommunikation



## Newsfeed (24 Februar 2011)

Die siebte heise-Security-Konferenz setzt den Schwerpunkt auf sichere Kommunikation. Wichtige Themen sind dabei Voice over IP, Integration mobiler Geräte sowie praxistaugliche Konzepte für E-Mail-Verschlüsselung.

Weiterlesen...


----------

